

XBox -- Worst user experience in a very long time - JOnAgain

I was just rejected from logging in to my xbox live account and experienced one of the worst user experiences of all time.<p>1) have been using this xbox for a long time, but have to re-enter password<p>2) do so, have to set up additional security to confirm<p>3) enter my phone number, get sent a confirmation number<p>4) enter confirmation number, am told I have to separately confirm my phone number by clicking link in sms before xbox will accept the confirmation number they just sent me<p>5) click link in sms -- go to non-mobile page<p>6) sign in again to live account<p>7) have to re-enter phone number to confirm it<p>8) get sent another confirmation code<p>9) enter confirmation code on non-mobile website<p>10) xbox now accepts my previous sms&#x27;ed confirmation code<p>How super f*$%ed up is that? Apparently logging in via Xbox (with password) doesn&#x27;t verify my identity enough to allow me to confirm a phone number, but logging in online (with the same password) does. Also, if you&#x27;re going to sms me a link to a page, why the $%^$ isn&#x27;t it built for mobile devices?
======
majurg
For a paid service, Xbox Live is crap.

